# To towel or not towel?



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

My baby birds need a toe clipping. Usually, their parents are toweled and their toenails clipped at a bird store, but I always found that to be a bit much. 

My friend told me that she doesn't use a towel when she clips her birds toes because it stresses them out. However, I have heard that the towel calms the birds down because you can cover their face.

I've been making progress with two of babies in regard to their fear of my hands, and I don't want to ruin all our progress. The little scratches they leave on my hand are getting annoying and they need to be ready for their new homes soon  

So what's better for my situation? Toweling or not toweling?


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Is there someone else that can hold them while you clip the nails? What kind of perches do you have in the cage? I've never had to clip mine's nails because of the different types of perches I have in the cage.


----------



## Lori_S (Oct 19, 2012)

When it's time for my little friends to get clipped (which it rare), My husband helps me to hold them gently while I do the clipping. We don't use any towels, but a lot of TLC before and afterwards. We believe that the TLC will avoid any permanent trauma to the birds.


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

Yes, I'll have someone to help me. But my help hasn't ever done this. They did help me clip the birds wings though.

I currently have some orange wood perches, and two rope perches inside their cage. I used to get those cement or gravelly perches but my vet said its not good for their feet. I don't know if its a thing with baby animals but my dogs, when they were puppies, used to have sharp nails as well. 

The birds parents haven't had a clipping in almost a year but these babies need it bad. It's their first time so I'm trying not to make it too traumatic.


----------

